# New Vostok Europe Expedition Range



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice straps and very orange, with linear 24h scale (albeit there its a disc with an snail cam shape picture on it behind a slit)


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I love that linear 24hr scale, and the orange! I'm not too sure about the logo, though...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

love it! cool one!

(thanks mel)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> very nice straps and very orange, with linear 24h scale (albeit there its a disc with an snail cam shape picture on it behind a slit)


mmmmm I've just been tango'ed


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Have a look on their website, the black-dialled one is even nicer.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

no







got to be orange colin


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Im really liking this watch mmmm


----------



## Will_de_Beest (Nov 22, 2004)

Can you have the black dial with the orange-striped strap? Not sure I'd bother, though - I like the orange dial too.


----------

